
Where's Your HEAD? Keep Git Heads on Display while not in terminal (Mac util) - VeryVito
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/heads-on-display-your-current/id1038300346?mt=12
======
VeryVito
We have promo codes available, if anyone is interested. Reply here, and we'll
get 'em to you. Thanks!

